# 2000 Altima electrical problem



## Cpt. Tenneil (Dec 2, 2004)

Two days ago while driving my hazard lights started flashing. They were flashing at a different rate of speed and had a different chime than usual. As well, my locks would automatically open. After parking the car, I tried to engage the security system but it wouldn't lock. After trying for several minutes, the system engaged for a brief period then the hazards started flashing and the locks opened on their own. This has been happening on a regular basis for the past couple of days. There doesn't seem to be any problem with the performance of the car. Any ideas of what it could be ( I am assuming some sort of electrical short) and what repairs might cost?


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

have you tried speaking to nissan themselves?


----------



## Curtis Carson (Oct 5, 2004)

Perhaps there has been an aftermarket remote starter or security system installed on the car at some point and you're reaping the benefits of a sloppy install. If they spliced into some wiring they may not have properly insulated them from one another.


----------



## ericz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Same problems*

My 2000 Altima has the same exact problems, what did you find was the problem.


Cpt. Tenneil said:


> Two days ago while driving my hazard lights started flashing. They were flashing at a different rate of speed and had a different chime than usual. As well, my locks would automatically open. After parking the car, I tried to engage the security system but it wouldn't lock. After trying for several minutes, the system engaged for a brief period then the hazards started flashing and the locks opened on their own. This has been happening on a regular basis for the past couple of days. There doesn't seem to be any problem with the performance of the car. Any ideas of what it could be ( I am assuming some sort of electrical short) and what repairs might cost?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

That sounds alot like a low battery in the remote. I would try that for the whooping $3 the batteries cost. For reference the battery number is 21/23 (energizer). I got mine at wal*mart in the Electronics department. Good luck and I hope to hear back to see if that was the problem


----------

